# Duck call



## Jstov (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's a duck call we made this past year. Stabilized black palm with acrylic end caps.http://i1106.Rule #2/albums/h364/crusadercalls/73480AE8-509B-4EF9-AB42-A49C4DF9C195-4821-000005E9E7CCFD72_zps8f2e5df5.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 3, 2013)

sharp looking call --duckman


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice... love the looks of black palm


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Oct 30, 2013)

That call looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 31, 2013)

Love the look of black palm, hate turning black palm. Great job!


----------

